# Impossible de connecter un moniteur externe



## loetz (16 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, 
Je possède un MacBook Pro mi-2012 (9.1) avec la carte graphique Nvidia GT 650M. Il fonctionne sous macOS 10.15.7 catalina.
J'utilise un écran externe via le mini displayport sous macos sans aucun problème, mais lorsque j'utilise windows 10 (toutes mises à jours effectuées (bootcamp+windows)) impossible d'avoir le second écran, dès que je le branche (à chaud ou à froid) windows plante, écrans noirs...
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ? 
Avez-vous une idée d'où cela pourrait-il venir ?
Merci d'avance


----------

